# Mujeriego, mujer



## zkns

¿Mujeriego en el hombre pero en la mujer?

Mi duda es ¿que palabra se puede utilizar para referirse a una mujer que tiene muchos hombres?, claro no hay que caer en lo despectivo si es que me entienden.

No digo que mujeriego no sea despectivo, pero no lo es tanto como aquellas palabras a las que no hare mencion.


----------



## Rayines

Se ve que la cultura todavía no tiene previsto ese término en el vocabulario. Lo pensó mucho antes con respecto a los hombres.


----------



## Zureñita

Sintoma de esa enfermedad secular que es el machismo, efectivamente, cuando se hace referencia a una mujer promiscua, con tendencia a estar con muchos hombres (o simplemente porque haya estado con un par en un periodo corto), se suele aludir a ella de manera bastante mas despectiva (me ahorro calificativos que todos nos imaginamos).

_Mujeriego_ no es que sea un halago, pero en determinados contextos, suena como algo positivo: Pillo, macho, o algo parecido y en cualquier caso aunque sea en tono despectivo, la aparición de este termino es bastante mas suave y menos injusta que las alusiones que nos hacen a las mujeres.


----------



## Gévy

Por fortuna para nosotras un mujeriego se dice también un ligón. Y gracias a ello solo somos ligonas ... y evitamos así lo peor.


----------



## MEX_RAIDER

Hay Muchas Palabras Que No Son Despectivas Para Referirse A Esto Que Preguntas, Pero No Existe La Palabra Hombreriega.


----------



## HUMBERT0

No se me ocurre ninguna. Lo más grave que puede hacer una mujer, sin que se pase a palabras mayores, sería coquetear, esto es una coqueta. ¡Le coqueteas a todos mis amigos!  .  Pero para el equivalente a mujeriego y sin querer ser ofensivos, lo más aproximado que se me viene a la mente es infiel, una mujer infiel.


----------



## AIkelle

Aquí en Puerto Rico he escuchado el término 'cojioquera'. Pero claro, no hay que usar la imaginación para darse cuenta de que el término raya en lo vulgar.


----------



## rajel

zkns said:


> ¿Mujeriego en el hombre pero en la mujer?
> 
> Mi duda es ¿que palabra se puede utilizar para referirse a una mujer que tiene muchos hombres?, claro no hay que caer en lo despectivo si es que me entienden.
> 
> No digo que mujeriego no sea despectivo, pero no lo es tanto como aquellas palabras a las que no hare mencion.



Hola! pues no hay de otra!, si quieres usar una palabra para una mujer que tienes muchos hombres seguramente es una palabra bastante fea en cualquier forma del Español. la verdad no creo que haya un adjetivo para eso que no sea despectivo , ademas mujeriego solo suena despectivo cuando lo dice una mujer y suena a halago viniendo de un hombre....o no?


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

En México existen* dos* palabras para denotar que una cierta mujer es promiscua de una manera no tan vulgar: *coscolina* y *cusca*. Ambas palabras aparecen en la primera edición del Diccionario Enciclopédico U.T.H.E.A.

Tengo que reconocer que México sigue siendo uno de los países más machistas del mundo pero creo que con la difusión de la cultura de equidad de género esto está cambiando lentamente.


----------



## Inguca

¿Y qué les parece "casquivana"?  La definición del diccionario de la RAE es:  mujer que no tiene formalidad en su trato con el sexo masculino.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Me parece que si nos atenemos en estricta lógica a la definición que da la RAE entonces no queda muy claro que casquivana sea un sinónimo de promiscua aunque popularmente pareciera ser que sí.

Creo que hay que empezar por definir con exactitud que es un hombre mujeriego:

¿Un hombre que ha tenido muchas novias sin tener coito con ellas?

¿Cuántas serían muchas novias?

¿O un hombre que siendo casado ha tenido en digamos 30 años de matrimonio una sola relación extramatrimonial?

¿O un hombre que se ha casado con más de 5 mujeres pero que en su momento le fue fiel a cada una de sus esposas?


----------



## RIU

En mi opinion coqueta es la que no llega a nada. La palabra más parecida a mujeriego es _fresca, _aunque según el contexto fresca o fresco también puede ser caradura pero sin llegar a sinvergüenza.


----------



## jomoalce

Pues considero q lo mas opcionado es "mujer de muhos hombres" no sobre sale mucho pero tampoco deja nada que desear


----------



## chics

Podrías decir _promiscua_... (según el formulario para donar sangre, la cantidad sería más de dos parejas sexuales en un mismo año) pero se le suele llamar _puta_, _putón _o _pendón._

_Mujeriego_ es un insulto para unos y un alago para otros, según sus costumbres, ética y moral. La sociedad cambia con el tiempo y usos, y con ellas las connotaciones de algunas palabras, como _viejo_, _virgen_, etc.


----------



## MarcosByC

*Pantalonera*. Si _"mujeriego"_ en la segunda acepción del Diccionario de la RAE es el hombre dado a las mujeres, bien cabe llamar _"pantalonera"_ a la mujer dada a los hombres. Pro: 1) Es de uso exclusivo para calificar a mujeres. 2) Describe simplemente el comportamiento. 3) No resulta más despectivo que su equivalente masculino. 4) No adiciona otras connotaciones que su equivalente masculino (V.gs. infiel).


----------



## Pinairun

MarcosByC said:


> *Pantalonera*. Si _"mujeriego"_ en la segunda acepción del Diccionario de la RAE es el hombre dado a las mujeres, bien cabe llamar _"pantalonera"_ a la mujer dada a los hombres. Pro: 1) Es de uso exclusivo para calificar a mujeres. 2) Describe simplemente el comportamiento. 3) No resulta más despectivo que su equivalente masculino. 4) No adiciona otras connotaciones que su equivalente masculino (V.gs. infiel).



Caray, por aquí las _pantaloneras _son mujeres que cosen pantalones tanto de hombre como de mujer, un oficio muy decente y serio. No se nos vayan a ofender con toda razón...


----------



## MarcosByC

*mujeriego, ga.
1. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a la mujer.
2. adj. Dicho de un hombre: Dado a mujeres. U. t. c. s.
3. m. Grupo o conjunto de mujeres. En este lugar hay muy buen mujeriego.
a la ~, o a mujeriegas.
1. locs. advs. Dicho de cabalgar: Sentado en la silla, sillón o albarda, como lo hacen ordinariamente las mujeres, y no a horcajadas como los hombres.

*Pues, así como _"mujeriego" _tiene acepciones que no guardan relación alguna con el hombre dado a las mujeres, podría _"pantalonera" _tener esta acepción distinta al oficio.

Hay varias palabras que referidas a una mujer pueden tener distintas acepciones, unas aluden a su moralidad y otras no: "fresca" (6ª y 8ª acepción), "loca" (1ª, 2ª, 9ª y 10ª acepción), "zorra" (4ª y 5ª acepción).

Por eso no deberían ofendérsenos quienes tienen ese oficio.


----------



## merquiades

Si un mujeriego es "un hombre que busca la compañía de mujeres, las caza, liga mucho, no le basta una sola relación, tiene varias, y luego las deja", una mujer que hace exactamente lo mismo no sería, por ejemplo, ¿"una devoradora de hombres"... o quizá "una mujer fatal"?


----------



## torrebruno

No, es una *lagartona*.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Coscolina / mujer de moral distraída / comehombres.
Lagartona por acá es eso, pero con años encima.


----------



## MarcosByC

*Buscona*. Si bien suena algo más fuerte que _"mujeriego" _creo que es por meras connotaciones culturales. Me atrevo a decir que ambos vocablos equivalen, son una sola palabra, describen el actuar y no agregan otros elementos.


----------



## Martoo

En Argentina, una mujer que anda con varios hombres es una *atorranta *o *fiestera *(si sale mucho). 
De forma muy vulgar, las palabras *puta*, *trola* y *gato* se pueden usar con el prefijo *re* y entonces así también se pueden usar con el mismo propósito.

Saludos.


----------



## ciclamenblanco

Donde yo vivo *fiestera *no tiene necesariamente la connotación de promiscuidad sexual. 
*Ligón*, *ligona *es una persona con atractivo físico que tiene facilidad para entablar relaciones con posibilidades románticas o sexuales pero no implica que sus avances terminen siempre en el coito. Los otros términos no los he oído nunca. 
Para mí mujeriego tiene dos connotaciones: una la del hombre que consigue tener relaciones sexuales con mujeres de forma obsesiva y enfermiza (como Michael Douglas en un momento dado de su vida). En este caso siempre he pensado que el equivalente del mujeriego es la *ninfómana*. 
Luego existe otra connotación de mujeriego: el ejemplo literario "Don Juan" que despierta la admiración en los hombres y es peligroso para las mujeres. En este caso, el único término que he escuchado en conversaciones entre mujeres hablando con cierta rabia y mucha envidia de una en concreto por coleccionar relaciones sexuales con hombres atractivos es el de *devorahombres*. También implica cierta peligrosidad estilo _femme fatale_ para los hombres. No lo he visto escrito nunca así que no sé si se escribe junto o con guión. Tampoco puedo garantizar que esa palabra no sea exclusiva de la zona donde yo vivo pero creo que cualquier hispanohablante entenderá la equivalencia femenina de mujeriego si se dice *devodadora sexual*.


----------



## ukimix

Algunos que circulan en Colombia: casquifloja, alegrona, rabicaliente.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hay que concluir que no existe el equivalente de mujeriego (dicho de un hombre: dado a mujeres) para las mujeres. Es triste, o no, según se mire, pero es así. Creo que habría que hacer una perífrasis, igual que en la definición de mujeriego: *dada a hombres*.


----------



## Worn

Lo más lógico sería usar la palabra "hombreriega" o "varoniega" y listo. He ahí  el equivalente simplemente pensando en la misma connotación que le damos al "mujeriego" a la inversa.

La interpretación que le dé cada quien ya dependerá del contexto y de qué tan contaminada tenga la mente.


----------



## Calambur

Worn said:


> Lo más lógico sería usar la palabra "hombreriega" o "varoniega" y listo.


Humm, _psip_, pero la cuestión es que esas palabras no se usan -o al menos no son nada habituales-.
Por mi barrio se decía "comehombres" -eso, tratando de dar la idea y de que no sonara ofensivo-. 
Luego se empezó a decir "fiestera", aunque no creo que transmita la misma idea.

Y por supuesto valen también las otras que mencionó @Martoo en el comentario #24.

Saludos._


----------



## Xiscomx

Por aquí solemos usar _mujer ligera de cascos _en el mismo sentido que se propone en _diccionario.sensagent.com:
Ser una mujer ligera de cascos. _Ser tan coqueta y liviana que entra con facilidad en tratos íntimos con los hombres.


----------



## jorgema

Worn said:


> Lo más lógico sería usar la palabra "hombreriega" o "varoniega" y listo. He ahí  el equivalente simplemente pensando en la misma connotación que le damos al "mujeriego" a la inversa.
> 
> La interpretación que le dé cada quien ya dependerá del contexto y de qué tan contaminada tenga la mente.



Me aúno a la idea de usar o proponer algo como "hombreriega" u "hombriega" que no tenga ninguna otra connotación que la del número de hombres con los que se relacione una mujer. Todos las demás términos están demasiado cargados de significados negativos.


----------



## chics

Worn said:


> Lo más lógico sería usar la palabra "hombreriega" o "varoniega" y listo. He ahí  el equivalente simplemente pensando en la misma connotación que le damos al "mujeriego" a la inversa.
> 
> La interpretación que le dé cada quien ya dependerá del contexto y de qué tan contaminada tenga la mente.


Yo también me uno.

Por cierto, añadiría *hombreriego* para un hombre homosexual y *mujeriega* para una mujer homosexual.


----------



## Xiscomx

Acabo de recordar el adjetivo _calentorra_:
DLE. *calentorro, rra*. 1. adj. caliente (‖ lujurioso).


----------



## RIU

zkns said:


> ¿Mujeriego en el hombre pero en la mujer?
> 
> Mi duda es ¿que palabra se puede utilizar para referirse a una mujer que tiene muchos hombres?, claro no hay que caer en lo despectivo si es que me entienden.
> 
> *No digo que mujeriego no sea despectivo, pero no lo es tanto como aquellas palabras a las que no hare mencion.*



Bueno, a mi entender aquí entramos en ese terreno ese del doble rasero en el que el hombre es un machote y la mujer es una guarra, que como es obvio, no es motivo de la consulta, aunque sí la matiza, y de qué forma. Ya has visto los ejemplos: fiestera, ligera de cascos, comehombres, devorahombres, ninfómana, etc.

Si vamos a buscar un apelativo equivalente a mujeriego, así, visto casi con gracia, pues... no lo hay. Primero hay que cambiar la mentalidad y luego ya veremos que se nos ocurre.


----------



## Worn

Calambur said:


> Humm, _psip_, pero la cuestión es que esas palabras no se usan -o al menos no son nada habituales-.
> Por mi barrio se decía "comehombres" -eso, tratando de dar la idea y de que no sonara ofensivo-.
> Luego se empezó a decir "fiestera", aunque no creo que transmita la misma idea.
> 
> Y por supuesto valen también las otras que mencionó @Martoo en el comentario #24.
> 
> Saludos._




Justamente la idea sería empezar a usar/promover otro tipo de palabras o vocabulario que sea equivalente entre mujeres y hombres, sin caer en lo despectivo y violento a lo cual está malacostumbrada la sociedad, sobretodo al dirigirse hacia mujeres, como es sabido.

En cualquier momento fundo el club de "vocabulario popular moderno" para inventar/proponer/resignificar palabras que se usen equitativamente para cualquier sexo. Gracias a quienes ya se van uniendo JAJA.


----------



## jilar

Interesante tema. Sobre los calcos adaptados, el sufijo es -iega, no -Riega.
MUJERiego. La R está ahí porque pertenece a la palabra muje*r*.
¿Y de una lesbiana se puede decir que es mujeriega? 

Por tanto debiera ser HOMBRiego/a, no HOMBRERiego.
O usar, como ya anotaron, VARONiego/a.


En el DRAE ahora lo definen como:
Aficionado a las mujeres.


Yo creo que podían ser un poco más concretos y de algún modo señalar que esa afición tiene que ver con lo sexual.
Pues se puede ser aficionado, o dado (como lo definían antes), a algo en muchos sentidos.


----------



## Rocko!

Sobre la palabra "hombreriega", la RAE ha dicho en Twitter:

RAE (#RAEconsultas)


> Con el sentido de ‘mujer *aficionada *a los hombres’, empieza a documentarse en el
> uso la forma «hombreriega», *analógica *de «mujeriego».


RAE (#RAEconsultas)


> Aunque se documenta *esporádicamente *el uso de «hombreriega» en la lengua
> actual, no tiene la misma presencia en los textos que «mujeriego», voz bien asentada en la lengua y
> por ello recogida en los diccionarios.


Un usuario de Twitter


> Si a un hombre se le dice mujeriego, ¿Cómo se le dice a una mujer?


RAE (#RAEconsultas)


> *Si le gustan las mujeres, «mujeriega»*; y con el sentido de ‘mujer *aficionada *a los
> hombres’, empieza a documentarse en el uso la forma «hombreriega», *analógica *de «mujeriego».


Un usuario de Twitter:


> ¿Pero *tenéis intención de incluir dicha palabra* en la RAE?


RAE (#RAEconsultas)


> *No hay de momento* ninguna propuesta en ese sentido.


----------



## Calambur

jilar said:


> ¿Y de una lesbiana se puede decir que es mujeriega?


Buena pregunta.
Mi respuesta: diría que sí.

Saludos._


----------



## Ballenero

De un tiempo a esta parte, se ha popularizado: "Loba".
Guarda cierta relación con "perra" y "zorra" pero no tiene esa connotación despectiva. 
Los lobos infunden respeto.



jilar said:


> ¿Y de una lesbiana se puede decir que es mujeriega?


En esta pregunta se produce un choque de trenes.
Es decir, se produce un enfrentamiento entre dos mundos completamente diferentes.
Uno es el tradicional o convencional, el que ha escrito la historia de manera "oficial", con una rígida moralidad, y con el derecho autoproclamado de poder juzgar la intimidad de las personas.
Una visión que convierte a los seres humanos en corderos que deben permanecer en el rebaño.
Y principalmente, un mundo donde la homosexualidad no existe y si se diera algún caso, es considerado como desviación que hay que corregir.
El otro mundo es el moderno, practicamente reciente, donde existen los derechos humanos y la libertad individual y donde predomina la ciencia por encima de las creencias atávicas.

Por eso, la colisión es inevitable, ambos mundos no pueden coexistir.
Entonces, esa pregunta es un absurdo.
Es como escribir a lápiz en una computadora, no tiene sentido.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola @Rocko!

Gracias por compartir.


Rocko! said:


> Sobre la palabra "hombreriega", la RAE ha dicho en Twitter:





> Si a un hombre se le dice mujeriego, ¿Cómo se le dice a una mujer?





> Con el sentido de ‘mujer *aficionada *a los hombres’, empieza a documentarse en el
> uso la forma «hombreriega», *analógica *de «mujeriego».



No me cabe le menor duda de que el tiempo, como siempre, sancionará adecuadamente dicho uso. En Mallorca, hace muchos años que tenemos usamos la palabra _homonera _para definir de forma coloquial a la mujer que se derrite por el solo hecho de ver unos pantalones (_cf_. DLE. _pantalones_, 3ª acepción).
Traduzco la definición que da el DCVB del término: _Mujer que busca la compañía de hombres, que les va detrás para festejarlos_.

Hay una canción popular mallorquina que canta (sigo traduciendo):

«Nunca hubiera imaginado
que tan homonera fueses
que por un hombre casado
detrás de él corrieses»

Por otro lado, tanto si cuaja lo de _hombreriega_ como si no, considero errónea su construcción por la senda de _mujeriego, _más propio me parecería _hombrera, _sería suficiente añadir una 6ª acepción y añadir la definición pertinente.

Un saludo para todos.


----------



## Rocko!

Xiscomx said:


> ...tenemos la palabra _*homonera *_para definir de forma coloquial a la mujer que se derrite por el solo hecho de ver unos pantalones (_cf_. DLE. _pantalones_, 3ª acepción).
> Traduzco la definición que da el DCVB del término: _Mujer que busca la compañía de hombres, que les va detrás para festejarlos_.
> Hay una canción popular mallorquina que canta (sigo traduciendo):
> «Nunca hubiera imaginado
> que tan *homonera *fueses
> que por un hombre casado
> detrás de él corrieses»


¡Vaya!, ¡"*homonera*"!
Gracias a ti por darnos a conocer la palabra, estimado Xiscomx. No la conocía ni la hubiera podido imaginar.


----------



## lagartija68

_Varonera_ no esta el el DRAE, me sorprendió. No es la palabra que buscan, pero por aquí a orillas del Río de la Plata se usa para describir a las niñas que juegan mucho con varones, por ejemplo, o que les gusta hacer cosas supuestamente propias de ellos.


_La belleza de la _varonera_ no radica exclusivamente en lo físico, sino en una estructura moral que llevan consigo desde la niñez. Y no debe confundírsela nunca con la _marimacho_, que también es una raza muy extendida en la adolescencia. Una marimacho, de grande, se convierte en lesbiana o en ministra de educación. Una varonera, en cambio, se convierte en etarra, en actriz de teatro under, en puta o en amante de señores casados._ "Las varoneras" de Hernán Casciari https://hernancasciari.com/blog/las_varoneras/​


----------



## Martoo

Ballenero said:


> En esta pregunta se produce un choque de trenes.
> Es decir, se produce un enfrentamiento entre dos mundos completamente diferentes.
> [...] un mundo donde la homosexualidad no existe y si se diera algún caso, es considerado como desviación que hay que corregir.
> El otro mundo es el moderno, practicamente reciente, donde existen los derechos humanos y la libertad individual y donde predomina la ciencia por encima de las creencias atávicas.



Es que la lengua no trata de decir lo que esta bien o lo que está mal; la lengua es independiente al punto que la homosexualidad podría continuar siendo vista hoy día como hace siglos atrás y la lengua solamente se limitaría a servir como medio de comunicación entre las personas que la utilizan, tengan las ideas que tengan, juzguen como juzguen, el significado de cada palabra dicha, toma la forma de los pensamientos en tiempo/espacio de las personas que lo dicen.



lagartija68 said:


> _Varonera_ no esta el el DRAE, me sorprendió. No es la palabra que buscan, pero por aquí a orillas del Río de la Plata se usa para describir a las niñas que juegan mucho con varones, por ejemplo, o que les gusta hacer cosas supuestamente propias de ellos.



Si también la palabra *marimacho *se escuchó varias veces (más peyorativa).
Pero con respecto a lo que comenté antes, si la sociedad modifica su 'estructura moral' y deja de pensar por ejemplo, en una mujer desviada porque juega con hombres, se viste como hombre o tiene conductas de hombre (como en el caso de una varonera/marimacho) y comienza a pensar en que se trata de una mujer sin ningún tipo de 'desviación', es probable que la palabra desaparezca o en todo caso, su significado mute a uno menos peyorativo o de diferente sentido.

Eso siempre fue así hasta donde sabemos, no?


----------



## jilar

Las palabras, palabras son, sin más. Las connotaciones se las agregamos las personas.


----------



## Calambur

jilar said:


> Las palabras, palabras son, sin más.


_Las palabras entonces no sirven. Son palabras.
[...]
Siento esta noche heridas de muerte las palabras..._
(Creo que es de "Nocturno", de Rafael Alberti -y si no, es que me equivoco-.)

Saludos._


----------

